# Order placed



## stoper (May 5, 2006)

Hi,

Registered & placed first order (Gallon last touch etc, look forward to receiving it,

Regards

Steve


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Good choice, that Last Touch is good stuff...:thumb:



stoper said:


> Hi,
> 
> Registered & placed first order (Gallon last touch etc, look forward to receiving it,
> 
> ...


----------



## stoper (May 5, 2006)

Received thanks & thanks very much for putting right my mistake it is really appreciated,

Steve


----------

